# What do you think?  Education/experience to be a successful farmer



## jodief100 (Dec 1, 2011)

I got to thinking about these educated city folk who look down on farmers as ignorant hicks.  The education to be a successful farmer, even if all you are providing for is your own family is significant.  It is extensive and in the more difficult fields of study.  

Just as an exercise I thought we could compile a list of all the skills/fields of study required to be a successful farmer.

Just to get started:
Biology
Chemistry
Genetics
Botany
Engineering
Construction
Accounting

Add to the list with your own thoughts.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 1, 2011)

Excellent thread.  Could not agree more.  Would rather be around farmers than any "educated city folk". 

Don't forget the law.  Must be lawyers also.  You must be an interpretor of that hogwash those "educated city folks" like to write.  They can't explain it themselves but they know better than you.  Yea right.  

Farmers STARTED this Country.  You are the staple of success.  Don't let anyone talk down to you.  Or tell you what you need to do for your livestock and to survive.

And the most important thing you left out, You are the Mentors of Common Sense.  Ohhhhh, now I'm in trouble.  I said Common Sense in this society of educated city folks that has none.  

K


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

Politics (local laws, ordinances etc)
Public Relations (helps with sales of farm based items for your area, advertising etc)
Mathematics (to figure out feed prices, conversions, measuring medication dosages/weight etc.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 1, 2011)

Veterinarians for those who have livestock, not to mention animal behaviorists and animal nutritiontists.

I'd rather spend my time talking to a farmer than someone from the suburbs any day.


----------



## RPC (Dec 1, 2011)

A little geometry when it comes to figuring out fertilizers on a field and needing to know the size of field to the amount needed. Math is a really big one with farming you really have to be good with your numbers.


----------



## elevan (Dec 1, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Biology
> Chemistry
> Genetics
> Botany
> ...





			
				Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Law
> Mentors of common sense





			
				that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Politics (local laws, ordinances etc)
> Public Relations (helps with sales of farm based items for your area, advertising etc)
> Mathematics (to figure out feed prices, conversions, measuring medication dosages/weight etc.)





			
				ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Veterinarians for those who have livestock,
> not to mention animal behaviorists
> and animal nutritiontists.





			
				RPC said:
			
		

> geometry when it comes to figuring out fertilizers on a field and needing to know the size of field to the amount needed


Meteorology (when dealing with crops)
History
Record keeping



_eta:  That's a pretty darn extensive list!_


----------

